# Something different (Can you guess)



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

Most of you know I will try anything once, and this turned out so well I just might try it a lot. Lets have some fun and see if you can guess what it is. The first hint is it't NOT wood.Here are two pens made from the same material.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bone of some sort would be my guess.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jun 25, 2010)

Burnt Bakelite? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 25, 2010)

looks like some sort of antler or tusk...??????  Nice pens


----------



## pentex (Jun 25, 2010)

alligator bone


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice work, Roy. I would guess horn....cattle horn. At least it looks like some I tried once. If so, its too bad that only the tip end of 3 or so inches is solid. The rest is hollow or filled with soft tissue. If not horn then my guess would be incorrect.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## sefali (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like stag handle from my old bowie.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2010)

Cow Hoof.


----------



## KenV (Jun 25, 2010)

I have seen mastodon ivory with that kind of appearance


----------



## el_d (Jun 25, 2010)

Beef Jerky?:biggrin:

Looks good Roy.


----------



## Gagler (Jun 25, 2010)

Horn from a Texas Longhorn?


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2010)

Cow Bone


----------



## rstought (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm guessing a stag handle, too, but from some old kitchen knives (either ones from a garage/estate sale, or ones you snatched from the back of the silverware drawer when your wife wasn't looking...).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Bone of some sort would be my guess.


*But from what animal?*



JBCustomPens said:


> Burnt Bakelite? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:biggrin:*Smells worse!!!!!!!!!!!!*



creativewriting said:


> looks like some sort of antler or tusk...?????? Nice pens


*Close but no cigar*



pentex said:


> alligator bone


*Been there,done that*:wink:



its_virgil said:


> Nice work, Roy. I would guess horn....cattle horn. At least it looks like some I tried once. If so, its too bad that only the tip end of 3 or so inches is solid. The rest is hollow or filled with soft tissue. If not horn then my guess would be incorrect.
> Do a good turn daily! *Don now you've got me looking for horn*:biggrin:
> Don


 


sefali said:


> Looks like stag handle from my old bowie.


 *No but this material is used for knife scales.* 


Mark said:


> Cow Hoof.


 *An other thing to try*:biggrin:


KenV said:


> I have seen mastodon ivory with that kind of appearance


 


el_d said:


> Beef Jerky?:biggrin:
> :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> Looks good Roy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

Gator


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

KenV said:


> I have seen mastodon ivory with that kind of appearance


*Me too, but not right* 



Gagler said:


> Horn from a Texas Longhorn?


*Nope*



rstought said:


> I'm guessing a stag handle, too, but from some old kitchen knives (either ones from a garage/estate sale, or ones you snatched from the back of the silverware drawer when your wife wasn't looking...).


*Never happen, I enjoy life to much*:wink::biggrin:



philbaldwin said:


> Cow Bone


*It's bone but not cow.....second hint...african*



MLKWoodWorking said:


> Gator


 *see 4th post*


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

Elephant????
Rhino


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Elephant????
> Rhino


*Nope............Nope*


----------



## bgibb42 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dinosaur bone?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

OK Roy tell us how you got a hold of Mandela's leg bone.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 25, 2010)

Lion


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2010)

Gazelle Bone
*Giant Forrest Hog Bone
*


----------



## renowb (Jun 25, 2010)

Potato


----------



## lwalden (Jun 25, 2010)

Oosik?


----------



## lwalden (Jun 25, 2010)

Ooops, just saw the second hint regarding africa, rules that out....


----------



## snyiper (Jun 25, 2010)

Giraffe knob off the head


----------



## lwalden (Jun 25, 2010)

Hippo?


----------



## renowb (Jun 25, 2010)

Dinosaur poop?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Rhino horn?


----------



## renowb (Jun 25, 2010)

Elk


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2010)

antelope bone


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2010)

or zebra bone!


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it's ostrich bone.


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 25, 2010)

wart hog


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Giraffe leg bone.


----------



## Monty (Jun 25, 2010)

Water buffalo bone


----------



## cbatzi01 (Jun 25, 2010)

Some sort of boar tusk?


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jun 25, 2010)

im thinkin girraffe bone too


----------



## tim self (Jun 25, 2010)

Elephant (cow) bone


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 25, 2010)

Giraffe is used in knife making or how about........ a one legged baboon!


----------



## stolicky (Jun 25, 2010)

part of a Vuvuzela?


----------



## J pendragon (Jun 25, 2010)

the back leg to an african king hieana


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Lucy?!?!?!?!?!

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/lucy-the-first-hominid-skeleton.html


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 25, 2010)

Could it be a raccoon that decided to get into your trash can and you got the last laugh?


----------



## renowb (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr Livingston I presume?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 25, 2010)

Lion leg?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Come on, Roy! Tell us! We have guessed everything except chicken butt and beaver tooth!

We need answers!!!!!!


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicken butt or Beaver tooth... :biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 25, 2010)

Croc?


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 25, 2010)

Wolf bone?   I don't know what it is, but I sure do like the looks of it.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

*We have a winner!!!!*

Really three winners. Curtis (Mesquiteman) guessed first, Alex second (ZanderPommo) and Keith (Creativewriting) all said Giraffe bone. Keith these were made from knife scales, your right the knife makers use these, I got mine from a very well known knife maker Jerry McCure. He didn't think I could get a pen out of these, below you'll see how close I had to drill (THANK YOU Paul Huffman for the PHDesigns vise or it couldn be done)


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool Roy!!!
Were those dyed, or color treated in some way?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes they are all stablized and dyed, expensive but make a great knife and now a pen. I was at an art show in NM and met him and his wife and found that they live 30 miles from me. Hope to get some more in other colors




PR_Princess said:


> Very cool Roy!!!
> Were those dyed, or color treated in some way?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice stuff.  I've had a piece with sitting in the shop for a few years.  Been on my to do list, but have also been warned about the odor.  Mine doesn't look stabilized or dyed but it may be.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2010)

Your right about the odor, it's much worse than antler and makes gator smell nice....





BRobbins629 said:


> Nice stuff. I've had a piece with sitting in the shop for a few years. Been on my to do list, but have also been warned about the odor. Mine doesn't look stabilized or dyed but it may be.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2010)

The pen looks great Roy.  When you go to Africa to wrestle down a giraffe for some more leg bones...I want to be there! :biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Jun 26, 2010)

I tend to think Giraffe shin bone or tibia too, but if so that's not it's normal exterior appearance.  It may have been textured and dyed or "jigged" for use as a knife handle and you just turned most of it away?  

(ok, so I didn't see the page two, so shoot me 

I don't know for sure how it was on turning tools, but I do know that when your making a knife out of it, it's eats $7.00 zircon sanding belts for the 2x72 grinder like potato chips!  And yes, it does stink, but still not as bad as the buffalo horn.


----------

